# how often do turbos need repair / replacing?



## nafricasurfer

I am in the process of buying a motorhome.

My price range is early to mid 90s motorhome (6 - 10000 euro)

My friend tells me to avoid the turbo diesel engines and get a normal diesel instead. 

He says that the turbo must be replaced at a regular interval (every 100k or so km) and it is a very expensive thing to repair.

Is this true? Or is this just "diesel engine purist" / technophobe thinking?

How often do turbos need repair or replacing? Is it so expensive to repair / replace?

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## Mrplodd

A turbo charged diesel engine will give you FAR more power than a normally aspirated one.

Like everything else on a motor vehicle turbo's can and do go wrong occasionally, and yes if they do then they can be expensive items to replace, however you can always opt for a reconditioned (or scrap yard) one. 

I dont think there are any diesel engined vehicles now being produced which DONT have a turbo fitted.

At the sort of age you are looking at there is the option of a non turbo engine. As I said they will not give you anything like the power of a turbo engine (thats why they are fitted) Older non turbo engines are becoming much less common and any spares might be running into short supply.

Its your money and your choice. In your situation I would look and see which motorhome ticked the right boxes for my intended use rather than worrying about whether is has a turbo-charged engine or not. 

test drive a few of each type (turbo and non turbo) and see how you get on with the available power. Dont fiorget that the performance of either will drop off once you have all your "stuff" in it though. Hills are where you will notice the biggest difference.


----------



## nafricasurfer

I don't mind a lack of power. Only issue may be mountain crossings.

However, you are right there are not too many of the non turbo available. 

Would something like the quality of the diesel be a contributing factor to a turbo failing?

Any rough estimate as to how often they fail? 

Thank you very much for your thoughtful and sensible answer to my newbie question. (even when posted to sort of the wrong forum!)

Matt


----------



## Stanner

nafricasurfer said:


> He says that the turbo must be replaced at a regular interval (every 100k or so km) and it is a very expensive thing to repair


He is talking out of his exhaust pipe - if that was the case I would have had to replace 10 or more turbos by now - I have only ever had one replaced and that was under warranty because the casing cracked.

Provided you keep the oil changed at the proper intervals and don't just turn the engine off straight after a long run (let the engine tick over for a while to let everything cool down a bit) modern turbos should give very little trouble.

As Mr P says - if you do buy a motorhome with a non-turbo engine you'll soon wish you hadn't. :wink:


----------



## nafricasurfer

Maybe the issue is with these early 90s turbos? They were the first generation & so were maybe more likely to fail?

Also, drivers were just learning how to drive with them and how to maintain them. Sounds like I want a turbo (for power but also because it will give me more possibilities in my search), but I'll need to find a well maintained one. 

What are some warning signs that can help sniff out a mistreated turbo?


Thanks again -
Matt


----------



## hogan

He is talking rubbish over the past 12 years I have done well over 150000 K in various turbo diesels and touch wood have had no problems. 
As other posters have said change oil regularly using best quality oil. 
The non turbo will struggle uphill when loaded.


----------



## rocky1968

*Wat*

Hey nafu got to be kidding. Do u drive a car has it got a turbo if I was u m8 I wouldn't listen to ur m8 he sounds like he from fragile rock m8. :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd

Turbo's rarely if ever give any clues to a pending failure. They either work or don't work.

As others have said the single most vital thing is regular oil changes and to MAKE SURE you use the correct specification of oil ( not just 10W 50 etc you need the actual spec) if you don't thee is a risk of excess carbon build up in the turbo or it's bearings and that's what kills them.

Sound advice about letting the engine tick over for a minute before switching off. Also DONT "blip" the throttle then switch off. Turbo's run at very high revs 10's of thousands of them, if you blip the throttle the turbo will spin up to mega RPM, you then stop the engine, the oil pump stops with it so it doesn't supply any more oil to the turbo. Turbo keeps spinning with no lubrication. bye Bye turbo in a short space of time.

Don't worry about them, they are very reliable these days.


----------



## nafricasurfer

Thank you Plodd for the tip. This is great! I'm learning already how to keep my future machine running smooth.

I don't think I could afford a camper that is earlier than say 97, so my turbo will be a first generation.

Do you also think that the early 90s turbos were as reliable as they are these days? Or did they have some kinks?

Thank you again!


----------



## barryd

I could be talking complete rubbish here but if the OP bought a van with a turbo and it failed how easy would it be to then just revert to using it without the turbo rather than incurr the expensive of having it replaced?

I ask this because I seem to remember being told that a lot of the early van turbos were after market fit anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nafricasurfer said:


> I am in the process of buying a motorhome.
> 
> My price range is early to mid 90s motorhome (6 - 10000 euro)
> 
> My friend tells me to avoid the turbo diesel engines and get a normal diesel instead.
> 
> He says that the turbo must be replaced at a regular interval (every 100k or so km) and it is a very expensive thing to repair.
> 
> Is this true? Or is this just "diesel engine purist" / technophobe thinking?
> 
> How often do turbos need repair or replacing? Is it so expensive to repair / replace?
> 
> Thank you!
> Matt


I'd get a new friend, Turbo Diesels especially those with an intercooler almost give you a free extra power, try none turbo, then run for your life to a TDi, you can look at a hill without dread, Fiat 2.8 Jtd if you're not in a rush, try Ebay, they do exist Maybe not your cup of tea, but it's there. and that's a fixed price.


----------



## nafricasurfer

JTD is a common rail design, correct? Same friend told me to avoid common rail because I'm going to Africa where the diesel is impure. 

I've read about common rail failures due to impure diesel. I think a simple turbo will be enough power for me.

The intercooler is new to me. Heard of it, but didn't think to look it up. I will now. Thank you!


----------



## barryd

nafricasurfer said:


> JTD is a common rail design, correct? Same friend told me to avoid common rail because I'm going to Africa where the diesel is impure.
> 
> I've read about common rail failures due to impure diesel. I think a simple turbo will be enough power for me.
> 
> The intercooler is new to me. Heard of it, but didn't think to look it up. I will now. Thank you!


You maybe want the 2.5TD lump then that seems to be in the older to mid 90's vans. Probably loads running about in Africa. Thats whats in our 1996 Kontiki which I have had nearly six years now and its never let me down. Things break in and on the van all the time but the engine has been superb. It will break now of course.


----------



## nafricasurfer

OK then. That is what I'm going for. 2.5TD with hopefully fewer than 150k. See if I can find one about.

Thanks all!
Matt


----------



## BillCreer

nafricasurfer said:


> OK then. That is what I'm going for. 2.5TD with hopefully fewer than 150k. See if I can find one about.
> 
> Thanks all!
> Matt


Before the JTD came along the 2.5 was enlarged to become the 2.8 TDi (which is not common rail).
Poor fuel should not be any more of a problem with a JTD as long as you drain and replace the filter on a regular basis. The opposite is probably true, in fact, because the JTD's electronics should be able to make adjustments when it detects inferior fuel.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> I could be talking complete rubbish here but if the OP bought a van with a turbo and it failed how easy would it be to then just revert to using it without the turbo rather than incurr the expensive of having it replaced?
> 
> I ask this because I seem to remember being told that a lot of the early van turbos were after market fit anyway.


It _could_ possibly be done but would not be advisable for 2 reasons.

1 the engine will be set up to make the most of the turbo. So might not take kindly to not having one.

2 the gearing will almost certainly be higher with a turbo'd engine.
NOT having the turbo giving it's extra torque will then mean you have an underpowered engine trying to pull higher gearing. 
Do you like climbing hills in 2nd or even 1st?

PS I drove a 3litre non-turbo Isuzu camper in NZ for 4 weeks last year. Thinking about it's hill-climbing ability still brings me out in a cold sweat.
:?


----------



## Scattycat

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be talking complete rubbish here but if the OP bought a van with a turbo and it failed how easy would it be to then just revert to using it without the turbo rather than incurr the expensive of having it replaced?
> 
> I ask this because I seem to remember being told that a lot of the early van turbos were after market fit anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It _could_ possibly be done but would not be advisable for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1 the engine will be set up to make the most of the turbo. So might not take kindly to not having one.
> 
> 2 the gearing will almost certainly be higher with a turbo'd engine.
> NOT having the turbo giving it's extra torque will then mean you have an underpowered engine trying to pull higher gearing.
> Do you like climbing hills in 2nd or even 1st?
> 
> PS I drove a 3litre non-turbo Isuzu camper in NZ for 4 weeks last year. Thinking about it's hill-climbing ability still brings me out in a cold sweat.
> :?
Click to expand...

Okay, I'm not sure if it's the same problem but I've recently had a problem with the EGR valve sticking which cut the power, presumably the turbo. 
When the problem occurred I was halfway through a 2500km trip and the garage I called into said they would need to order the part that would take several days. As I needed to catch a boat later that day I asked the mechanic if it would cause any problems if I continued to drive the van. He said, no problem it would just be underpowered


----------



## Stanner

Scattycat said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be talking complete rubbish here but if the OP bought a van with a turbo and it failed how easy would it be to then just revert to using it without the turbo rather than incurr the expensive of having it replaced?
> 
> I ask this because I seem to remember being told that a lot of the early van turbos were after market fit anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It _could_ possibly be done but would not be advisable for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1 the engine will be set up to make the most of the turbo. So might not take kindly to not having one.
> 
> 2 the gearing will almost certainly be higher with a turbo'd engine.
> NOT having the turbo giving it's extra torque will then mean you have an underpowered engine trying to pull higher gearing.
> Do you like climbing hills in 2nd or even 1st?
> 
> PS I drove a 3litre non-turbo Isuzu camper in NZ for 4 weeks last year. Thinking about it's hill-climbing ability still brings me out in a cold sweat.
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm not sure if it's the same problem but I've recently had a problem with the EGR valve sticking which cut the power, presumably the turbo.
> When the problem occurred I was halfway through a 2500km trip and the garage I called into said they would need to order the part that would take several days. As I needed to catch a boat later that day I asked the mechanic if it would cause any problems if I continued to drive the van. He said, no problem it would just be underpowered
Click to expand...

All they need to have done was remove it, clean it and refit it.

They do not always need to be replaced.


----------



## Scattycat

Stanner said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be talking complete rubbish here but if the OP bought a van with a turbo and it failed how easy would it be to then just revert to using it without the turbo rather than incurr the expensive of having it replaced?
> 
> I ask this because I seem to remember being told that a lot of the early van turbos were after market fit anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It _could_ possibly be done but would not be advisable for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1 the engine will be set up to make the most of the turbo. So might not take kindly to not having one.
> 
> 2 the gearing will almost certainly be higher with a turbo'd engine.
> NOT having the turbo giving it's extra torque will then mean you have an underpowered engine trying to pull higher gearing.
> Do you like climbing hills in 2nd or even 1st?
> 
> PS I drove a 3litre non-turbo Isuzu camper in NZ for 4 weeks last year. Thinking about it's hill-climbing ability still brings me out in a cold sweat.
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm not sure if it's the same problem but I've recently had a problem with the EGR valve sticking which cut the power, presumably the turbo.
> When the problem occurred I was halfway through a 2500km trip and the garage I called into said they would need to order the part that would take several days. As I needed to catch a boat later that day I asked the mechanic if it would cause any problems if I continued to drive the van. He said, no problem it would just be underpowered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All they need to have done was remove it, clean it and refit it.
> 
> They do not always need to be replaced.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks, I've since been told that. It's happened a couple of times and then a quick blast down the road for a mile or so in a lower gear tends to burn the rubbish off. I've just ordered some Forte turbo/egr cleaner, so hopefully that will give it a good clean and resolve the problem.


----------



## cabby

I do ask where you are based, if you find what you think you are looking for, a quick post on here will give you information about the model chosen, if in the UK and possible elsewhere someone will know it. good luck with your search, sounds like the fun I had in the younger days.

cabby


----------



## Stanner

Scattycat said:


> It's happened a couple of times and then a quick blast down the road for a mile or so in a lower gear tends to burn the rubbish off. I've just ordered some Forte turbo/egr cleaner, so hopefully that will give it a good clean and resolve the problem.


It's because you don't do that often enough it happens - pootling a diesel around is not good for it.

It needs to driven by "white van man" every so often.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Forte engine products are what i use, this especially once a year . . . 
I add it to fuel tank (usually when its half full) - then after driving around 50/60miles i can feel the improvement . . . In my opinion well worth it as it does what it claims to do ! 
http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product.php?id=51/Advanced_Formula_Diesel_Treatment


----------

